# Ft performance chip



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Do any of you guys know anything about the ft (fast tuneing) performance chip sold on ebay. It is $39.99 and says it adds 25 hp. Hard to beleive but i may order one. It splices into the air temp. Sensor in your air box. I e-mailed the guy and he says it adds a true 25 hp. Something about air/gas mixture. Does anyone have any input or ideas on this.:33:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Its a rip off. These work on cars by putting in the same mode when u first crank the car - a rich fuel mixture condition. This does work buy very minimally.25 hp is grossly exagerrated. U might get 2 on a car. Likely 1/4 to 1/2 on an atv


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Same thing I have on mine. Although it does feel better its no where near 25 which they advertise.....unless I have it hooked wrong........:thinking:


----------

